# How to keep zenonia save data between roms



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Is there a way to do this? Some apps such as gameboid keep my save data but angry birds doesn't. How can I keep my saves when switching roms? Is there a way?

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Get MyBackup from the market. You can save your data then restore it on your new ROM.

Sent from my Liquid Thunderbread HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hmmm..... Cool thanks!

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## keef (Jun 7, 2011)

You can do the same with Titanium, just choose "batch, backup data" and select the apps you want to save.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Then restore data?

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------

